# Serbian (BCS)/Italian: Morto ucciso



## lidia1201

Se qualcuno muore in un incidente stradale, si può dire che è "morto ucciso" o questo vuol dire che qualcuno l'ha ammazzato?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Puoi dire che " è morto " oppure " è rimasto ucciso", meglio ancora "è deceduto".


----------



## Mack the Knife

Naturalmente se la causa della morte è stata provocata da un altro automobilista, si può dire  "è stato ucciso", o "è morto ucciso" (dall'impatto con ...) ma anche una causa naturale può uccidere (è morto ucciso dall'impatto con il guard rail)..

Quindi diciamo che "morto" si riferisce all'esito dell'azione, "ucciso" all' azione stessa (ucciso dall'impatto, ma anche ucciso dall' eccesso di velocità, ucciso dalla sua imprudenza)


----------



## Necsus

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> Se qualcuno muore in un incidente stradale, si può dire che è "morto ucciso" o questo vuol dire che qualcuno l'ha ammazzato?


Lidia, secondo me non c'è nessun bisogno di dire 'morto ucciso', mi sembra una versione più pulita dell'espressione (che diventa anche un augurio non proprio positivo) 'morto ammazzato' per dire 'assassinato'. Il poveretto in questione o è 'morto' (per cause naturali o comunque indipendenti dalla volontà di qualcuno), o è stato 'ucciso' (da qualcuno o da qualcosa), perché sommare le due cose?


----------



## lidia1201

In serbo c'è il verbo "umreti" che significa "morire", ma morire per cause naturali o, come hai detto tu Necsus, indipendenti dalla volontà di qualcuno. Ma se è stato ucciso da qualcuno o da qualcosa, si usa il verbo "poginuti". Pensavo che anche in italiano ci fossero due verbi o almeno espressioni diverse, e visto che ho sentito più volte su RAI 1 "morto ucciso" ho pensato che forse vuol dire "poginuti".


----------



## Necsus

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> Pensavo che anche in italiano ci fossero due verbi o almeno espressioni diverse, e visto che ho sentito più volte su RAI 1 "morto ucciso" ho pensato che forse vuol dire "poginuti".


Be', ma ci sono: 'morire [a causa di/per qualcosa]' e 'essere ucciso [da qualcuno o da qualcosa]'.


----------



## combustion

Forse e' "morto, ucciso", con la virgola, cosi' si separano bene i due verbi. Come nella frase:
"Tal dei tali e' morto, ucciso in un incidente stradale"
Necsus, che ne dici?
ceci


----------



## Necsus

combustion said:
			
		

> Forse e' "morto, ucciso da", con la virgola, cosi' si separano bene i due verbi. Come nella frase:
> "Tal dei tali e' morto, ucciso in un incidente stradale"
> Necsus, che ne dici?
> ceci


Tutto è possibile... In tal caso però il servizio si sarebbe dovuto intitolare "La virgola che uccide"!


----------



## lidia1201

Necsus said:
			
		

> Be', ma ci sono: 'morire [a causa di/per qualcosa]' e 'essere ucciso [da qualcuno o da qualcosa]'.


"Essere ucciso" si dice "biti ubijen"


----------



## Necsus

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> "Essere ucciso" si dice "biti ubijen"


E 'poginuti' come si traduce?
Ho trovato questa frase in cui sembrerebbe essere semplicemente 'morire':
*čovjek je spreman poginuti za ideju, (pogotovu ako mu ideja nije sasvim jasna**)*
*l'uomo è sempre pronto a morire per un'idea, (purché essa non gli sia chiara**)*


----------



## Arianna82

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> Se qualcuno muore in un incidente stradale, si può dire che è "morto ucciso" o questo vuol dire che qualcuno l'ha ammazzato?


Puoi anche dire che è stato investito, trattandosi di un incidente stradale, e è morto (o che "_ha perso la vita in un incidente stradale"_ per dire che la persona in questione è morta).


----------



## lidia1201

Necsus said:
			
		

> E 'poginuti' come si traduce?


"Poginuti" si traduce "morire", ma in senso essere ucciso da qualcuno o da qualcosa.
Allora: umreti - morire
         poginuti - essere ucciso   
         biti ubijen - essere ucciso
Vi manca un verbo


----------



## Necsus

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> "Poginuti" si traduce "morire", ma in senso essere ucciso da qualcuno o da qualcosa.
> Allora: umreti - morire
> poginuti - essere ucciso
> biti ubijen - essere ucciso
> Vi manca un verbo


Oppure ne avete uno di troppo voi,  se 'poginuti' e 'biti ubijen' vogliono dire la stessa cosa (essere ucciso).


----------



## danalto

Ragazzi, attenzione! In questo forum solo italiano!


----------



## lidia1201

Necsus said:
			
		

> Oppure ne avete uno di troppo voi,  se 'poginuti' e 'biti ubijen' vogliono dire la stessa cosa (essere ucciso).


Mah, c'è una certa differenza tra "poginuti" e "biti ubijen". Però lasciamo perdere, in questo forum solo italiano.


----------



## Necsus

Okay D'accordo, moDany. Niente più arabo (tale è per me), ma forse potrebbe avvicinarsi al triestino...
A proposito di dialetti (per lo più sono ancora lingua italiana, no?), in roman(esc)o si dice "morammazzato", e in napoletano "muri' acciso" (e certo si dirà anche in altre regioni). Quindi il modo di dire sicuramente in Italia esiste..!


----------



## danalto

moDany in fucsia è delizioso! 
Per quanto riguarda i dialetti, no, Fran, non sei ancora in lingua italiana, mi dispiace contraddirti. 

moDanyantipatica


----------



## Necsus

Poffarbacco! A mia insaputa a qualche dialetto regionale italiano è stato riconosciuto ufficialmente lo status di lingua?  
Comunque mi sto applicando severamente nello studio, vedrai che prima o poi riuscirò a entrare in 'lingua italiana'!


----------



## danalto

Oh, beh, allora poi ti interrogo!
(Ehm, se si parla di Lingua Italiana non dovremmo parlare di dialetti, o sbaglio? Ora sono seria...a volte mi riesce!  )


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> Oh, beh, allora poi ti interrogo!
> (Ehm, se si parla di Lingua Italiana non dovremmo parlare di dialetti, o sbaglio? Ora sono seria...a volte mi riesce!  )


Come ti dicevo pocanzi, a meno che qualche dialetto non sia stato ufficialmente riconosciuto come lingua, secondo me rientrano inevitabilmente nella lingua italiana, di cui fanno parte. Del resto nelle regole del forum non sono citati. E' ovvio che questo non può significare inviare dei post totalmente in dialetto, perché non sarebbero capiti da tutti gli italiani che frequentano il forum, ma non vedo perché termini o modi di dire dialettali non dovrebbero poter essere usati come elemento di chiarificazione all'interno di un thread. (è abbastanza serio? )


----------



## danalto

(Certo che avresti anche potuto applicarti di più, Direttore!  )


----------



## Elisa68

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Puoi dire che " è morto " oppure " è rimasto ucciso", meglio ancora "è deceduto".


Forse sarebbe meglio precisare (per gli stranieri) che se usano _deceduto_ nella lingua parlata gli ridono in faccia. 
_Deceduto_ si usa nei rapporti di polizia, nei referti ospedalieri oppure in qualche articolo di cronaca.



			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Il poveretto in questione o è 'morto' (per cause naturali o comunque indipendenti dalla volontà di qualcuno), o è stato 'ucciso' (da qualcuno o da qualcosa), perché sommare le due cose?


Tuttavia ci sono più di 27.000 risultati per l'espressione "morto ammazzato" su google. Ecco due esempi:

RAI_Libro
Il_Foglio


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Tuttavia ci sono più di 27.000 risultati per l'espressione "morto ammazzato" su google. Ecco due esempi:


Ma sai, Elisa, 'morto ammazzato' secondo me va bene e si usa, perché aggiunge una connotazione di violenza altrimenti assente, è quel 'morto ucciso' che proprio non mi va giù...


----------



## robertino

Necsus said:
			
		

> Poffarbacco! A mia insaputa a qualche dialetto regionale italiano è stato riconosciuto ufficialmente lo status di lingua?
> Comunque mi sto applicando severamente nello studio, vedrai che prima o poi riuscirò a entrare in 'lingua italiana'!


 
Che io sappia i dialetti italiani sono da tempo considerate lingue indipendenti... o mi sbaglio?! Infondo, hanno vocaboli e grammatica diversa da quella italiana. Tant'è che si trovano in commercio dizionari veneto-italiano e simili... Il fatto che siano usati poco al di fuori del linguaggio formale e abbiano un ambito ristretto è solo una questione sociale e storica. In fin dei conti la storia della lingua italiana la dice chiara...
INteressante, comunque, la questione tutta particolare dei dialetti italiani... Anzi, vado subito a cercare un topic sull'argomento!

Saluti, Robi


----------

